# Craftsmanship is alive.



## ieezitin (Jun 27, 2010)

I got this from another forum, this thread is worth your time reading.

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/...3761057511/p/1

This is one of the most fascinating threads I have seen when it comes to craftsmanship with dual talents in wood and metal.

I dont think you will find your local Wall Mart selling this Bradshaw.

This just reeks of love, care and paying attention to details which I personally admire. Enjoy!.        Anthony.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 27, 2010)

The link does not work! Can we get it from you again?


----------



## ieezitin (Jun 27, 2010)

Try this.

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/760101804/m/3761057511/p/1


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, you weren't kidding!


----------



## Royal Viking (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, my skill is like a rock tied to a stick compared to the work he does. (I have forgotten the things I used to know and that was not much to begin with anyway) :-[


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 28, 2010)

I bet that rifle costs many thousands of dollars.

That gunsmith really knows his stuff.

SAM


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 28, 2010)

<whimper>

I took the liberty in linking a few pix here. SERIOUSLY FOLKS, CHECK OUT THIS GUY'S WORK. This guy is a master craftsman in metal, wood, and everything that goes along with that !! Main gun parts are forged ! and then machined. Lot to read and learn.

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/760101804/m/3761057511/p/1

<whimper x 100000>


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 28, 2010)

The Damascus forging makes the metal look so good once it has been etched. I have a 120 year old shotgun that was made that way. We don't shoot it anymore, its a wall decoration now.

SAM


----------



## Twmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

He mentions this in post #344: "My base price is $5000. This rifle has several upgrades and is half again more."


----------



## AeroE (Jul 10, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> He mentions this in post #344: "My base price is $5000. This rifle has several upgrades and is half again more."



A bargain at $7500, and frankly I'm surprised at the low price for that work.


----------



## New_Guy (Jul 13, 2010)

that guy has stuff on the Tormach web site where customers send in pic's of what they make with the machines one guy made a cubby house out of the packing crate LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously tho there is some nice stuff posted on that website


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

Speaking of craftsmanship and Damascus steel.... Two amazing blades. 

http://www.customknifecollectorsassociation.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=520


----------



## johnthomp (Jul 16, 2010)

wow what a blade that really is craftmanship i wonder if he makes these knifes to order or is he the same way as me wont part with a creation that can cause harm or was originaly designed to mame 
   i just want one because that blade looks soooo damn nice 
just an idea what if one of us deciced to make an engine useing that forgeing method on the base or the flywheel somehow how cool would that be


----------



## Davide.C (Dec 29, 2010)

urca!


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 17, 2013)

Love finding old kool threads like this, excellent!!!!!


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Apr 17, 2013)

I love the look of Damascus steel.  I'd like to do a 2 or 3 inch flywheel out of it.  Beautiful knife.  Look at all that handwork, it would cost a couple thousand dollars to buy work of that skill level.  I look forward to the days when I have the time to do such work.


----------

